

NASA's quantum lab could be giant leap for computing - prateekj
http://fcw.com/articles/2013/10/28/nasa-quantum-lab-giant-leap.aspx

======
horia_
That's super exciting!

Which research groups are involved in this endeavor? Where can we find their
publications?

